# Surprising ASA rule



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

What you dont hunt in a collar shirt? I thought everyone did.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

The shoots need a little class. 

They take this rule seriously in case you're doubting it. You'll either be asked to leave or have to find one to put on if you don't have one.

BTW, your golf experience must be at low end public courses. Around here, and across the country, at private clubs and upscale public/resort facilities, dress codes FAR exceed anything the ASA has in place. I played for 40 years and was never allowed to wear shirts without collars until recent new offerings of Nike style collarless stuff like Tiger made popular. Again, this has never applied on low end public facilities where you could play shoeless and shirtless if you wanted. Those places I avoided.


----------



## carlosii (Feb 25, 2007)

TANC said:


> The shoots need a little class.
> 
> They take this rule seriously in case you're doubting it. You'll either be asked to leave or have to find one to put on if you don't have one.
> 
> ...


My first ASA shoot I wore a tee and shot BN. Coming off the range the first day I was told about the collared shirt rule. Had one the next day. Didn't get kicked off or asked to leave.

I read his post as saying he did play where collared shirts were required. I think you mis-read his post in regard to his golfing experience. Just a little harsh, IMHO.


----------



## BeauBowhunter (Aug 27, 2007)

carlosii said:


> My first ASA shoot I wore a tee and shot BN. Coming off the range the first day I was told about the collared shirt rule. Had one the next day. Didn't get kicked off or asked to leave.
> 
> I read his post as saying he did play where collared shirts were required. I think you mis-read his post in regard to his golfing experience. Just a little harsh, IMHO.


I agree... Just cause the places that you play golf at require them doesn't mean jack. 

To the original poster: I am glad that you are getting into 3D and I hope you can look past some people that think they are better than others. Good luck with it!


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

Of course you understand this is on the national level. State level is a little more casual, t-shirts allowed.


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

SonnyThomas said:


> Of course you understand this is on the national level. State level is a little more casual, t-shirts allowed.


 And as it should be. It's supposedly a casual sport. Still, there's nothing wrong with having some dress codes in place. How would you guys like to see archery degrade to the point that you see belts being used to hold up ass cheeks, if you know what I'm talking about. Ass cheeks (underwear) showing, but got that collared shirt on. Never gonna happen, but I'm just making a point.


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

I see where your coming from as far as 3D replicating hunting situations but that really isn't the case when you get to the ASA level. For the most part it is just another form of target archery. I personaly like the fact that the ASA requires a dress code. it just helps to represent the sport better. No different than a sporting clays of trap shoot. It's more about the competition than replicating hunting.


----------



## bownrut09 (Jul 8, 2009)

WOW, what a statement to make...! I bet NFAA is happy to have them as your avatar. I dont even know what to say about this quote. I'm guessing this is one of "those guys" you see at a shoot that cant shoot for crap and own everything in the world. I've seen alot of "trash" out score alot of "those guys" so just like someone said once before "think before you speak":thumbs_do


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

bownrut09 said:


> WOW, what a statement to make...! I bet NFAA is happy to have them as your avatar. I dont even know what to say about this quote. I'm guessing this is one of "those guys" you see at a shoot that cant shoot for crap and own everything in the world. I've seen alot of "trash" out score alot of "those guys" so just like someone said once before "think before you speak":thumbs_do


Easy does it tiger...I don't understand why that statement over-rated your cams:noidea:


----------



## bclowman (Aug 2, 2009)

bownrut09 said:


> WOW, what a statement to make...! I bet NFAA is happy to have them as your avatar. I dont even know what to say about this quote. I'm guessing this is one of "those guys" you see at a shoot that cant shoot for crap and own everything in the world. I've seen alot of "trash" out score alot of "those guys" so just like someone said once before "think before you speak":thumbs_do


NFAA has a dress code now also in the pro division. Collars and no jeans.:mg:
They thought that jeans looked "trashy". So i guess they would be proud to have him use there Avatar.


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

carlosii said:


> My first ASA shoot I wore a tee and shot BN. Coming off the range the first day I was told about the collared shirt rule. Had one the next day. Didn't get kicked off or asked to leave.
> 
> I read his post as saying he did play where collared shirts were required. I think you mis-read his post in regard to his golfing experience. Just a little harsh, IMHO.


You are correct. He did say he's used to wearing collared shirts when playing golf. My bad. 

And you were lucky. I've seen them make several put collared shirts (or jackets) on standing on the first stake first day.... or else.

But I don't know where the word "harsh" comes into play here. I just stated it's a fact you have to wear collared shirts at ASA national events. Then I misread his quote about golf where I mistakingly thought he said he was not accustomed to a dress code, which there usually is. Nothing personal. 

And it has nothing to do with anyone thinking they are better than the next guy. :zip:


----------



## J Whittington (Nov 13, 2009)

TANC said:


> The shoots need a little class.
> 
> They take this rule seriously in case you're doubting it. You'll either be asked to leave or have to find one to put on if you don't have one.
> 
> BTW, your golf experience must be at low end public courses. Around here, and across the country, at private clubs and upscale public/resort facilities, dress codes FAR exceed anything the ASA has in place. I played for 40 years and was never allowed to wear shirts without collars until recent new offerings of Nike style collarless stuff like Tiger made popular. Again, this has never applied on low end public facilities where you could play shoeless and shirtless if you wanted. Those places I avoided.


tanc your telling your age:wink:


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

J Whittington said:


> tanc your telling your age:wink:


I know. I've been around this stuff longer than some of these guys parents are old. ukey:

See you in Augusta. Good luck to you and your better half.


----------



## Daniel Boone (May 31, 2002)

*Shows Class*

ASA doesnt need tank tops and t shirts on the range.

This is a national level shoot and I know this is a good rule. We ever want archery on TV we need to look the part.


Never seen anyone get upset about this rule. ASA runs one of the best ran events on the national level. Its a good show and good rules.
DB


----------



## Kadob62 (May 1, 2009)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA doesnt need tank tops and t shirts on the range.
> 
> This is a national level shoot and I know this is a good rule. We ever want archery on TV we need to look the part.
> 
> ...


Well said.......Agree 100%


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

To continue the discussion............. Should women be allowed to wear as little as they want? Within the extent of reasonableness..... think of tennis players, volleyball players or cheer leaders.


Someone mentioned archery on TV and the fact is attractive, titillating women shooting archery would almost be required. Before people jump on my case take a quick look around at newer hunting shows that have the polar opposite of ugly women involved.


----------



## red1691 (Jun 8, 2007)

*Tank Tops!!*

If she looks good in a tank top !!!!! Let her wear it!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## sawtoothscream (Apr 19, 2008)

wow thats dumb


----------



## TANC (Mar 14, 2005)

Daniel Boone said:


> ASA doesnt need tank tops and t shirts on the range.
> 
> This is a national level shoot and I know this is a good rule. We ever want archery on TV we need to look the part.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up:thumbs_up


----------



## wirenut583 (Nov 4, 2007)

*W t h*

:tongue: Think about it Tiff and Laura at the first stake against eachother in shorty tank tops, Wow you could ssell that on Pay Per View:tongue:


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

trapperDave said:


> I guess I'm TRASH. I wear t shirts n jeans.
> 
> 
> 
> F you and your trash comments! *There's no need for that* here.



Ah....but there's a need to tell someone "F you" ?


----------



## CutTheLoop (Dec 26, 2007)

boonner said:


> I agree we need some class in archery. Wife beaters are for Trash!


Exposed, sweaty armpits at full draw....ukey:



could do without


----------



## Floridaboy (Dec 8, 2003)

SOME women should be able to wear what ever they want, or as little as they want, at an ASA event.....................as long as they have a collared shirt.


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

It is about looking presentable and professional for everyone. If they allow t-shirts, where you draw the line? Solid t-shirts are ok, but what about vulgar language or obscene images? How about "wife beater" shirts?

On a side note, 3D has nothing to do with hunting, it is a target archery venue.


----------



## bow-legged (Nov 26, 2002)

Next time I go to a shoot im going to wear a suit. 









Thats right a suit because its going to be all business.


----------



## WDMJR3DBOWGUY (Dec 2, 2003)

Floridaboy said:


> SOME women should be able to wear what ever they want, or as little as they want, at an ASA event.....................as long as they have a collared shirt.


+1!!!:tongue:


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

All competitive shooters are required to wear collared shirts, or may compete in a sponsor’s factory issued competition clothing that may include Henley collars or mock turtle necks. Both professionals and amateurs will be allowed to compete while wearing shorts (men’s shorts must have a minimum inseam of six (6) inches.) All competitive shooting classes are prohibited from competing in T-shirts, tank tops, cut-off jeans or short-shorts.

The rule above. I would think "presentable" should be in there somewhere. What would it like if the collared shirts, pants, slacks and skirts were something that should be in a trash can?


----------



## Josh_Putman (Jun 18, 2004)

I think it is a good rule personally. I think the ASA wants to be known more as a target archery event than hunting practice. I think they want to be seen as more professional than Billy Joe Jim Bob (no offense meant if your name is really Billy Joe Jim Bob). I don't see the rule as any attempt to be snobby or anything, just to look more presentable.

Now if your favorite style of dress is bib overalls and no shirt, more power to you. Just don't be surprised when you get to an ASA shoot and you feel extremely under dressed. :mg::tongue:

If we ever want to get archery on primetime TV with mainstream sponsors and the like, this is a step in the right direction.

Now I'm sure there are going to be some of you who will disagree, but that's fine. That's what makes this such a great country. Everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## j.irvin (Sep 21, 2009)

This is a great post, I've heard stories of people at IBO shoots wearing cut-off jeans and no shirt but I don't care since I don't shoot IBO. I have absolutely no problem with the ASA dress code. Maybe I'm wrong, but I thought collared shirts were "casual". :embara: I have seen a lot of younger girls be told to "wear something descent" at ASA events when they were in very short shorts and tanks.


----------



## bhtr3d (Feb 13, 2004)

This tread is moot and complete nonsense. The rule has been since the creation of ASA in 199(2) for the first shooting year of 1993.


----------

